# Requesting some detailed close-ups for a mantis painting



## eiudragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello Mantis lovers,

I am in a pickle. I have started a rather large painting of M. religiosa and despite exhausting my college library, google, and thank goodness for finding you guys here because I got the most help from all the talented photographers here.

But I am seriously lacking an understanding of the anatomy of the mouth, head and "claws" (forgive me and my lack of knowledge)

As this painting is 3ft tall... I can't really hide those details. I was wondering if I could get any photos from you guys of the mouth parts and claws of the mantis?

Also any suggestions or tips from you guys would be appreciated. Here is where I am in my painting and I would really appreciate the help.












Thank you guys,

Jessica Tschampa

www.herpaintology.com


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome. It looks fine to me actually. Very nice work.


----------



## keri (Jan 18, 2010)

Amazing!! I can't help you with photos (I'm sure someone here will have some) but I'd love to see some of your other work!!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow, that's... Amazing.

I don't have the technology to get close-ups on my mantids, but I'm sure yeatzee or ABbuggin has some.

Please, post more of your work!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 18, 2010)

What species would help you most out of what I have?

Budwing, phyllocrania paradoxa, sybilla pretiosa, gongylus gongylodes, Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii, rhombodera sp., stagmomantis limbata?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Jessica, your painting looks beautiful already!  I've never kept _M. religiosa_, and of course all mantids have differences in anatomy, some more than others. The spines/claws of some mantis species vary greatly, by size, length, and number; but I'm sure you can find a good approximation to give detail to your painting. The mouthparts generally look the same in most species, so that might be easier to find detail of.

Here are close-ups of _Tenodera sinensis_ head and mouthparts I'm hoping might help you. Please note that the black spots in the eyes of this particular specimen are not "normal," but have a condition fairly common to some older mantids where they get these dark spots. Just noting it so you know the eyes are not of normal coloration in this individual.











_Cilnia humeralis_






Old _Rhombodera sp._ with deterioration of the mouth.






Shed skin of _Rhombodera sp._






Maybe these might help some. Best of luck with your painting... it looks fantastic!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 18, 2010)

About as good as its going to get until the sun comes out....

its an adult female budwing:


----------



## agent A (Jan 18, 2010)

welcome to the forum! I'm Alex from Connecticut, where M. religiosa is our state insect!


----------



## eiudragon (Jan 19, 2010)

** Thanks to the mod that moved my post over to introductions **

Thanks everyone for the encouragement  

WOW! Thanks a bunch katnapper ^_^ Those helped a lot

@yeatzee: sadly I wouldn't know which species would be best, I've never had the opportunity to take an entomology course, herpetology yes, but not insect study. If you have any photos that you think could be of any use for any portion of this painting I'll gladly look at it  

@ZoeRipper: I've been specializing in amphibians and reptiles for the last couple years. A good friend challenged me to expand into "bugs". Well I'd been sitting on a photo of a mantis for a while and had been waiting for an excuse to paint it. It was go big or go home for me and I used a 3ft canvas that was sitting around for the right day. So sadly I don't have much else to share in the insect category as of yet, but you are welcome to roam my site until I expand my bug portfolio over the coming year.

As I've been painting this I am in love with how angular these critters are. I am really happy to hear that for an insect I have no life experience with, I'm capturing it fairly well from photo study. If it is ok with you all, I'd love to share this with you guys when it's finished.

Take care and thank you for loving these awesome mantises so much. Without finding this thriving forum, I don't think I'd be as comfortable as I am now finishing this painting  

-Jessica Tschampa

www.herpaintology.com


----------



## eiudragon (Jan 19, 2010)

my heavens... sorry about that double post. I was trying to edit my reply to say that I appreciate all the photos you have shared and would love to see any other photos you have that could help me on my adventure.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 19, 2010)

Best of luck with finishing your painting... I know we'd all *love *to see it when you get it done!  I'll look back through my pics, and post any more if I think they might help. Again, best of luck with your painting!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 19, 2010)

Jessica,

I went to your website and I am extremely impressed.

All of your work is BEYOND excellent.

I am _amazed_.

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------

